# Please, ID this xover freq & slope



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I would appreciate if somebody could tell me what frequency and slope this booger is crossed at.

Thank you!


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

You need to know the impedance of the driver


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

maybe 2k.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

CrossFired said:


> maybe 2k.


if its a 4 ohm driver, its a 6db XO at 4k...thats my guess.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry, these are 2.7ohms.


----------

